# Resignation notice



## jhun pimentel (Jan 24, 2015)

Hi Admin, I'm a branch manager here in Oman and I filed my resignation letter last 21st February at first the boss told me when do I want to go , then the followimg day after I send confirmation via email he replied me they can't accept short notice. On my resignation letter clearly state it will take effect on 5th of February meaning 15 days or two weeks prior I leave my work and also I mentioned on my reply no issues if need to work until 11th February so meaning again 3 weeks before my final exit, my friends already arranges my flight booking on 14th February . Also According to Oman labor law atleased 7 days notice prior last day working. 
Im reaching 11 months on february 28. 2014 but for so many reason I can't ensure anymore to stay in this company. Specially if the main reason I accept to work abroad is invoiled since I came here we never got our salary on time and its getting worst now already two monhts salary pending both december and january. And theres more to add on the list that this company violates, Can anyone give me advise. Thanks admin

Thanks and Regards to all


----------

